# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Տեղեկություններ Տանձուտ գետի վերաբերյալ

## Sergo13

*Տանձուտ* 
Ով ինչ տեղեկություններ կարող է տալ Տանձուտ գետի վերաբերյալ?

----------


## Շինարար

Հենա մեր տան մոտով հոսում ա, կոնկրետ ի՞նչ ա պետք…

----------

Ձայնալար (09.04.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Հենա մեր տան մոտով հոսում ա, կոնկրետ ի՞նչ ա պետք…


Կիրովականից  ե՞ս

----------


## yerevanci

> *Տանձուտ* 
> Ով ինչ տեղեկություններ կարող է տալ Տանձուտ գետի վերաբերյալ?


Քեզ  կոնկրետ  ի՞նչա  պետք

----------


## Շինարար

> Կիրովականից  ե՞ս


Այո :Smile: 
*Sergo13*, էդպես էլ չասացիր, թե ինչն ա քեզ հատկապես հետաքրքրում: Քանի որ բնապահպանական բաժնում ես բացել, ասեմ, որ կոյուղաջրերը վաղուց ի վեր գետի մեջ չեն թափվում, կամուրջի տակից կարծեմ ձուկ բռնել էլ է լինում, իսկ փոքր ժամանակ լողանում էինք մեջը, չնայած լողալ չգիտեմ էլ տենց, փոքր գետ ա, բայց կատաղել գիտի, Վանաձորում էլ անձրևներն էնքան շատ են, որ կատաղելու պատճառի պակաս գետը չունի, ամեն դեպքում կողքը բարձր պատվարներ կան ու ես չեմ հիշում դեպք, որ պատվարների սահմաններից դուրս գա գետը, անմիջապես գետի հարևանությամբ է գտնվում Թագավորանիստ բլուրը՝ իմ Մասիս սարը, որ ամեն առավոտ պատուհանիցս տեսնելու երջանկությունը վայելելու հնարավորությունը ունեմ: Հենց Թագավորանիստի մոտ էլ միանում է Փամբակին, Վանաձորով մեկ էլ Վանաձոր գետն ա հոսում: Հա, հիշեցի, հաստատ կոյուղաջրեր մեջը չեն թափվում, որովհետև գետի վրա են քաղաքի երկու ամենահեղինակավոր ռեստորաններ՝ «Նոյյան տապանը» և «Թագավորանիստը»: Ափերին հետխորհրդային շրջանում մարդիկ հողամասեր են գցել, լոբի են ցանում, կարտոֆիլ, ժամանակին կոյուղաջրերով լավ պարարտացած հող ա, ոռոգման խնդիր էլ չկա, լավ բերք ա տալիս :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (09.04.2010), Tig (09.04.2010), _Հրաչ_ (09.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (09.04.2010), Ձայնալար (09.04.2010)

----------


## Sergo13

Ես Տանձուտ և Փամբակ գետերի վերաբերյալ դիսերտացիա եմ գրում, ու դրա համար ինձ անհրաժեշտ է Տանձուտ գետի վերաբերյալ ցանկացած իմֆորմացիա: Օրինակ՝ որտեղից ա սկիզբ առնում, ինչ վտակներ ունի, բացի Վանաձորից, դե դա արդեն պարզա, ուրիշ էլ ինչ վտակներ ունի, երկարություն, լայնություն, խորություն, եթե կան տեղեկություններ աղտոտվածության վերաբերյալ առավել ևս: 
Ճիշտա ինտերնետում ես ման եմ գալիս տեղեկություններ, բայց Տանձուտի վերաբերյալ շատ քիչ ինֆորմացիա կա:

----------


## yerevanci

> Ես Տանձուտ և Փամբակ գետերի վերաբերյալ դիսերտացիա եմ գրում, ու դրա համար ինձ անհրաժեշտ է Տանձուտ գետի վերաբերյալ ցանկացած իմֆորմացիա: Օրինակ՝ որտեղից ա սկիզբ առնում, ինչ վտակներ ունի, բացի Վանաձորից, դե դա արդեն պարզա, ուրիշ էլ ինչ վտակներ ունի, երկարություն, լայնություն, խորություն, եթե կան տեղեկություններ աղտոտվածության վերաբերյալ առավել ևս: 
> Ճիշտա ինտերնետում ես ման եմ գալիս տեղեկություններ, բայց Տանձուտի վերաբերյալ շատ քիչ ինֆորմացիա կա:


ես  կարամ  քեզ  նման  տվյալներ  տալ

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Այո
> Քանի որ բնապահպանական բաժնում ես բացել, ասեմ, որ կոյուղաջրերը վաղուց ի վեր գետի մեջ չեն թափվում, կամուրջի տակից կարծեմ ձուկ բռնել էլ է լինում, իսկ փոքր ժամանակ լողանում էինք մեջը, չնայած լողալ չգիտեմ էլ տենց, փոքր գետ ա, բայց կատաղել գիտի, Վանաձորում էլ անձրևներն էնքան շատ են, որ կատաղելու պատճառի պակաս գետը չունի, ամեն դեպքում կողքը բարձր պատվարներ կան ու ես չեմ հիշում դեպք, որ պատվարների սահմաններից դուրս գա գետը, անմիջապես գետի հարևանությամբ է գտնվում Թագավորանիստ բլուրը՝ իմ Մասիս սարը, որ ամեն առավոտ պատուհանիցս տեսնելու երջանկությունը վայելելու հնարավորությունը ունեմ:


  :LOL:  Ո՞նց չի թափվում կոյուղաջրերը, արի մեր մոտ մի օրինակը ցույց տամ :Jpit:  ՀԵտո էլ էս վերջերս, որ Քիմ Գործարանը անհաջող փորձարկում էին, ամբողջ թափոնները ջուրն էին լցնում: Էս վերջերս ձկնիկներ չեմ տեսնում, մի ժամանակ հավես էր կամուրջով անցնելիս ձկնիկներ  էին երևում, փոքր ժամանակ մեկ - մեկ բռնում էինք բանկայում պահում մինչև սատկելը, բայց ինչ էդ թափոնները լցրեցին էլ չեն երևում, կամ էլ ես եմ մեծացել չեմ տեսնում :Jpit: , գարնանային վարարումներն էլ էս տարի շատ քիչ էին կամ էլ դեռ չի սկսվել :Smile:  Մոռացա ասեմ, հողամասերի մի մասն էլ դեռ կա, փոքր երեխեքը ամառը բախչագող են գնում  :Secret:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ո՞նց չի թափվում կոյուղաջրերը, արի մեր մոտ մի օրինակը ցույց տամ


Հա ուրեմն Ձեր թաղի մոտ ա թափվում, իսկ մեզ մոտ դեռ մաքուր ա :Jpit:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Հա ուրեմն Ձեր թաղի մոտ ա թափվում, իսկ մեզ մոտ դեռ մաքուր ա


 Դեռ..., համ էլ մեր մոտից գալիսա Ձեր մոտ, ո՞նց կարողա մեր մոտի եկածը Ձեր մոտ չլինի :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (09.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դեռ..., համ էլ մեր մոտից գալիսա Ձեր մոտ, ո՞նց կարողա մեր մոտի եկածը Ձեր մոտ չլինի


 :Xeloq:  Բա մենք մեջը լողանում էինք :LOL:

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Ժող, Տանձուտը Մայմեխի կողմերից չի՞ սկիզբ առնում: Անցնում ա Խնձորուտ-Ջունգլիներ-Ներսիսյան թաղամասերով, լճերի մոտ միանում ա Վանաձորին, դրանք էլ իրար հետ Թթու ջուրի մոտով հոսելով, Բոշի թաղով, Թագավորանիստի տակով, գնում միանում են Փամբակին :Smile:  Փամբակն էլ գնում ա միանում Ձորագետին, ու միացման տեղից էլ սկիզբ ա առնում մեր շատ սիրելի Դեբեդը :Smile: 
Տանձուտի երկարության մասին առայժմ հստակ որևէ բան չեմ կարող ասել, խորությունն էլ սեզոնային ա, գարնանային սեզոնին վարարում ա, նախկին տարիներին դեպք ա եղել, որ, ափերից դուրս գա, լցվի ափամերձ տների տարածքները, փողոցները: Իսկ մնացած սեզոններին սակավաջուր ա: Աղտոտվածությունը` նենց ոչինչ  :Jpit:  Փամբակը սկիզբ ա առնում Սպիտակի կողմերից, ինչքան գիտեմ` Վիրահայոց լեռնաշղթայից, որը Վանաձոր քաղաքը եզերում ա հարավից, վտակներից կարամ նշեմ Փամբիջուրը, Օձիձորը, որոնք հոսում են Սպիտակ քաղաքով:


Հ.Գ. Սերգո ջան, ասեմ, որ սա պաշտոնական տվյալներ չեն, զուտ իմ իմացած տվյալներով:  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (09.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հ.Գ. Սերգո ջան, ասեմ, որ սա պաշտոնական տվյալներ չեն, զուտ իմ իմացած տվյալներով:


Երրորդ մասի կողմով Փամբակն ա չէ՞ հոսում, Տանձուտը չի :Xeloq:

----------

_Հրաչ_ (09.04.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Ժող, Տանձուտը Մայմեխի կողմերից չի՞ սկիզբ առնում: Անցնում ա Խնձորուտ-Ջունգլիներ-Ներսիսյան թաղամասերով, լճերի մոտ միանում ա Վանաձորին, դրանք էլ իրար հետ Թթու ջուրի մոտով հոսելով, Բոշի թաղով, Թագավորանիստի տակով, գնում միանում են Փամբակին Փամբակն էլ գնում ա միանում Ձորագետին, ու միացման տեղից էլ սկիզբ ա առնում մեր շատ սիրելի Դեբեդը
> Տանձուտի երկարության մասին առայժմ հստակ որևէ բան չեմ կարող ասել, խորությունն էլ սեզոնային ա, գարնանային սեզոնին վարարում ա, նախկին տարիներին դեպք ա եղել, որ, ափերից դուրս գա, լցվի ափամերձ տների տարածքները, փողոցները: Իսկ մնացած սեզոններին սակավաջուր ա: Աղտոտվածությունը` նենց ոչինչ  Փամբակը սկիզբ ա առնում Սպիտակի կողմերից, ինչքան գիտեմ` Վիրահայոց լեռնաշղթայից, որը Վանաձոր քաղաքը եզերում ա հարավից, վտակներից կարամ նշեմ Փամբիջուրը, Օձիձորը, որոնք հոսում են Սպիտակ քաղաքով:
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Սերգո ջան, ասեմ, որ սա պաշտոնական տվյալներ չեն, զուտ իմ իմացած տվյալներով:


Հրաչ  ջան  էտ  մարդուն  դիսերտացիայի  համարա  պետք,  իսկ  քո  ասածը  ուղղակի  տեղեկությունա,  ես  առաջիկա  մի  քանի  օրում  անպայման  շատ  կոնկրետ  տվյալներ  կտեղադրեմ

----------

_Հրաչ_ (09.04.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Երրորդ մասի կողմով Փամբակն ա չէ՞ հոսում, Տանձուտը չի


 Եթե երրորդ մասում Փամբակնա ուրեմն ձեր մոտ էլա Փամբակը, որովհետև նույն գետնա Ձեր մոտ գալիս, մեկա Փամբակնա, թե Տանձուտնա էդ ջրում եք լողացել :LOL: 
 :Xeloq:  բայց իմ իմանալով մեր մոտ Տանձուտնա

----------


## Շինարար

> Եթե երրորդ մասում Փամբակնա ուրեմն ձեր մոտ էլա Փամբակը, որովհետև նույն գետնա Ձեր մոտ գալիս, մեկա Փամբակնա, թե Տանձուտնա էդ ջրում եք լողացել


Դավ ջան, Փամբակը Ձեզ մոտով ա գալիս, իսկ Տանձուտը Թագավորանիստի տակով գալիս ա լցվում Փամբակ, մեզ մոտ էդ երկուսը միանում են :Smile:

----------

_Հրաչ_ (09.04.2010), Դատարկություն (09.04.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Եթե երրորդ մասում Փամբակնա ուրեմն ձեր մոտ էլա Փամբակը, որովհետև նույն գետնա Ձեր մոտ գալիս, մեկա Փամբակնա, թե Տանձուտնա էդ ջրում եք լողացել
>  բայց իմ իմանալով մեր մոտ Տանձուտնա


Ես  Վանաձորից  չեմ,  բայց  ասեմ,  Տանձուտը  հրապարակից  Դիմաց  թաղ  հելնող  ճանապարհինա,  մի  հատ  էլ  կամուրջ  կա,  իսկ  Փամբակը  էն  մեծ  կամուրջի  տակով  անցնողնա,  Տարոնները  որ  անցնում  ես,  ու  պիտի  թեքվես  աջ,  որ  գնաս  կենտրոն,  այ  էտ  կամուրջի  տակով  Փամբակնա  հոսում

----------

_Հրաչ_ (09.04.2010), Դատարկություն (09.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դավ ջան, Փամբակը Ձեզ մոտով ա գալիս, իսկ Տանձուտը Թագավորանիստի տակով գալիս ա լցվում Փամբակ, մեզ մոտ էդ երկուսը միանում են


Մեկ էլ, որ չմտածես, թե ուզում եմ՝ արդարանամ, թե մաքուր գետում եմ լողացել, ասեմ, որ ես Փամբակում էլ եմ լողացել ու ավելի շատ, քան Տանձուտում :Jpit:

----------

Ձայնալար (09.04.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Ես  Վանաձորից  չեմ,  բայց  ասեմ,  Տանձուտը  հրապարակից  Դիմաց  թաղ  հելնող  ճանապարհինա,  մի  հատ  էլ  կամուրջ  կա,  իսկ  Փամբակը  էն  մեծ  կամուրջի  տակով  անցնողնա,  Տարոնները  որ  անցնում  ես,  ու  պիտի  թեքվես  աջ,  որ  գնաս  կենտրոն,  այ  էտ  կամուրջի  տակով  Փամբակնա  հոսում


շատ  անգամներ  եմ  եղել  Կիրովականում,  շաաատ  եմ  սիրում  էտ  քաղաքը,  հատկապես  ուսանողական  տասօրյա  պրակտիկայից  հետո,  հարմար  առիթը  բաց  չեմ  թողնում,  որ  այցելեմ  ու  հիանամ  այդ  հրաշք  քաղաքով

----------

Դատարկություն (09.04.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Մեկ էլ, որ չմտածես, թե ուզում եմ՝ արդարանամ, թե մաքուր գետում եմ լողացել, ասեմ, որ ես Փամբակում էլ եմ լողացել ու ավելի շատ, քան Տանձուտում


Չէ, չեմ մտածում, նոր էլ Վանաձորի հատակագծում նայեցի :Jpit:  Ես էի սխալը :Blush:

----------

Ձայնալար (09.04.2010)

----------


## Sergo13

Ես շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ  yerevanci ջան: Անչափ շնորհակալ կլինեմ: Եթե ֆայլեր ել լինեն կարող ես իմ մաիլիս ուղարկել.՝    szalinyan[շնիկ]yahoo[կետ]com

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Հ.Գ. Սերգո ջան, ասեմ, որ սա պաշտոնական տվյալներ չեն, զուտ իմ իմացած տվյալներով:


Իսկ հիմա` պաշտոնական տվյալներ:

*Տանձուտ*_գետ Լոռու մարզում, Փամբակի աջ վտակը: Երկարությունը 23 կմ, ջրհավաք ավազանը`148 քառ. կմ: Սկիզբ է առնում Փամբակի լեռնաշղթայի հյուսիսային լանջից, հոսում ուղղորդ լանջերով, անտառապատ կիռճով և Վանաձոր քաղաքում միախառնվում Փամբակին: Տարեկան միջին ծախսը` 1,82 խոր. մ/վրկ, հոսքը 57,3 մլն խոր. մ: Սնումը ձնանձրևային է: Հորդանում է գարնանը:

_աղբյուր._ «ՀՍՍՀ ԳԱ Հայկական սովետական հանրագիտարան», 1985 թ., հատոր 11, էջ 568


*Փամբակ*_գետ Լոռու մարզում: Երկարությունը`86 կմ, ավազանը` 1370 քառ. կմ: Սկիզբ է առնում Ջաջուռի լեռնանցքի արևելյան լանջից: Ձախից ընդունելով Չիչկան վտակը` հոսում է նեղ, աստիճանաբար լայնացող հովտով, ապա Գայլաձորի կիրճով, որտեղ արագահոս է, ունի մեծ անկում: Ձորագետ քտա-ից ներքև միախառնվելով Ձորագետին` կազմավորվում է Դեբեդ գետը: Ունի ձնանձրևային և ստորգետնյա սնում: Հորդանում է գարնանը: Միջին տարեկան ծախսը 12 խոր. մ/վրկ (առավելագույնը` 560 խոր. մ/վրկ` 1959 թվականին), հոսքը` 378 մլն խոր. մ: Ջրորն օգտագործվում են ոռոգման համար: Գործում է Վահագնիի ջրհան կայանը: 
_Գ. Աբրահամյան_

_աղբյուր._ «ՀՍՍՀ ԳԱ Հայկական սովետական հանրագիտարան», 1985 թ., հատոր 12, էջ 298

 :Smile:

----------


## Sergo13

Մերսի բրատ ջան անչափ գոհ եմ:

----------

_Հրաչ_ (12.04.2010)

----------

